# Joseph H. Wilder DVM 8/27/73-11/6/07



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Tomorrow would have been our 9th anniversary... Instead, I'm sitting here absolutely lost and just trying to clear the fog.

My husband died in his sleep last night. I went to bed, found him there, called 911 and fought through CPR for what seemed like an eternity until the paramedics arrived. I could tell he was already gone, but I was fighting to bring him back. Unfortunately, it didn't happen.

Those of you who know Joie's story (if not, http://www.waterdogkennels.com/austin.htm and you can find it there), you know he was a fighter who overcame so much adversity. After his bout with meningitis, he worked hard and fought for every accomplishment in his life, including finishing veterinary school this past February. We had big plans for our life together. Plans that have now been shattered in the blink of an eye. 

He had recently had some health issues that we were working to resolve. In fact the alarm just went off because we had an 8am doctors appointment in Atlanta tomorrow. But we won't make it.

When LeAnne lost Bill and Kyle, I felt so much pain for her and couldn't imagine how it felt to lose loved ones so quickly. Now I know. I can't even describe it.

All I know is that Joie appeared to have passed in his sleep and I pray that he was comfortable and didn't suffer. And that he's in a better place... And that Allie and Austin were there to greet him.

And my best friends are here helping me manage. I've gone through rolodexes and client files so they can make necessary calls. But I knew I didn't have everyone's email that I'd want to call and it would take too long to find everyone.

Joie, I can't believe you're gone. I love you and always admired and was so proud of what you accomplished despite such adversity. You were loved and admired by many, humans and dogs alike. You had so much to be proud of and such a life ahead of you and for us. I'm just not sure what I'm going to do without you....

Godspeed my love.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Kristie,
Words completely fail me as I read this, so utterly shocking and devastating. You are a remarkably strong lady, to be able to share this with us. My heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family. God bless and keep you.
Diane


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

Kristie...I am without words in the face of your tragic loss. Just know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

words fail me. my deepest condolences.-paul


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Condolences and prayers for you Kristie.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Kristie,

I am crying-so sorry-words cannot express this loss. Please have someone let us know arrangments.

Lisa


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

My prayers and thoughts are with you...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Dear Kristie,

I can't imagine the pain of losing Joie. 

Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Jeff


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Kristie.
Mike


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh Kristie-

My heart is breaking for you. I feel like everyone else that there aren't adequate words, but I need to say that I really admired him though I've never met either one of you. It was clear how proud you were of him and how much you loved him.

I don't think there's anything anyone on RTF wouldn't do to try & help you without whatever you need.

So, so sorry.

Hugs & Prayers-

M


----------



## D1 (Mar 17, 2004)

will be praying for you and the family


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

So Sorry. My family send prayers.

Chad and Mary Katherine Wilson


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Kristie, I'm very sad to here about Joie. He was a great guy.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Kristie,

I know you and Joie only through this forum but am crying as I write. You and Joie have met such challenges over the last several years. I am heartbroken at the pain you are now facing even as I know that the your amazing courage and faith will continue to support you now. Know that you have a wide network of people whose lives you have touched and who share your pain and send you love and good wishes at this terrible time.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

We are very sorry to read about your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.
________
buy glass pipes


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Kristie, like the others, I don't have the words to tell you how sorry I am. My heart truly breaks for you.
Needless to say, you are very much in my prayers.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Kristie,
I am so sorry for your loss. 
Prayers and condolences from VA
Julie R.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry for you Kristie.


----------



## Cut em_Jack (Aug 14, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent to you.


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

Kristie, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Kristie, My prayers are with you and your family. It is so hard to loose a loved one especially one so young. 

Deborah and Ron


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Words can not express my feelings for you and your family. So sorry for your loss...you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Words fail me, Kristie. May God be with you in your time of need.

Ken


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Wendy and I send our deepest condolences...........truly sorry for your loss.......May God Bless and heal your sorrow................


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

How hearbreaking. You have my profound sympathy and condolences.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Kristie:

We cannot say how sorry we are to hear this news. I am not sure what we can say, other than he is in a better place now, with the dogs he loved with him. 

We will be praying for you. 

Mark, Sonya and Ellie.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Kristie,

Thinking of you and wishing you strength through this difficult time.

Mark


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

How unbelievably tragic. You are in my prayers.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss, my deepest condolences.

Carl


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Kristie,

My heart truly aches for you. Prayers and hugs from south Georgia.

Tara


----------



## Glenn McElroy (Jan 7, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. So sorry for your loss.

Glenn


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. I bet Joie was met at the gate by 2 loving dogs. 
Prayers sent from Ms. as well.

Gene


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Kristie, I'm so very sorry. If you need someone to talk to, give me a call. My heart goes out to you and your family. Sincerely, Mike


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Kristie,

I don't even know what to say. I am truly sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Al


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

My heart goes out to you for your loss, thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...... Prayers from the Hogan family


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Kristie,
So sorry for you, we will keep you in our prayers!!


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Kristie:
Nobody should have to go through what you are going through.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Kristie,
So very sorry to read this thread about your husband. May God give you the strength to get through this.
Steve


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Kristie,

I really did not know Joie that well...my loss. However, I can say that he was a brave man in a world of boys. 

His efforts to overcome adversity and rise to a professional height begs anyone to draw from his strenghth of character.

Your efforts to stand beside him are more than admirable.

May God touch your broken heart.

God speed Joie!


----------



## John Corman (Jul 23, 2006)

My prayers go out to you on your loss.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Prayers sent your way for you and your family. Such a short time together in life, forever in your heart. Deepest sympathy 
Dave & Glenda Seivert


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Kristie, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God bless.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

There are no words...

Deepest condolences. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Greta


----------



## kros (Apr 4, 2005)

Kristie,

My deepest sympathies for you and Joie's family.

Kim


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

Kristie, Please accept my heart felt condolence. My prayers have been sent for both of you. Sincerely, Cam


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

May God be with you and your family at this time of need. Our deepest sympathies to you and your family. You are in our prayers.
________
California Mdecial Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

..............................................................................................

I just don't know what to say................_Kristie....................._

Prayers up for you, girl.....please let us know what you need.....we're not that far away............

God bless you.

kg


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

Prayers from my family to you and your's.

The Robert's Family


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

My Thoughts & Prayers Are With You
________
Starcraft ii replays


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

If you need anything Kristie, I am only an hour and a half away from you and can come take care of anything you need.

Chuck and LuAnne Herb - our thoughts and prayers go with you


----------



## Sunny Oaks (Apr 13, 2005)

Kristie,

Our deepest condolances go out to you. You are in our prayers.

Bill & Jan McKee
Sunny Oaks Kennel


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Iam deeply sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.

Anthony


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

A young life that had so much to offer, and just beginning his professional career that he worked so hard for.... God must need one heck of a vet to take care of all those animals in heaven. 

You must be an incredibly strong person because they say God only presents us with those challenges we can face. 

My heart goes out to you Kristie, and to your family and Joie's. Prayers coming from Chicago.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Kristie - 

I cannot imagine the pain you are dealing with.

Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers,

Sondra & Mike


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

Kristie,

Betsy and I are very sorry to hear about your loss!!

I remember the first time judging at East Tennessee, Joie and yourself ran several dogs under me both days. That was the first time Betsy and I met the two of you.

Oddly enough, Pam Hind and myself were talking about you and Joie at Treasure Coast over the weekend.

We are very sorry to hear about Joie!!! Our condolences!!


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

Prayers from Louisiana sent up for you. 

MelissaM


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Have faith!!!!! My thoughts and payers are with you and your family.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers from out west

Hugh&Melissa


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh I am so sorry! Words will never be enough to express what I'd like to say to you. Prayers to you Kristie.


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Stephen, Jane, McKenzie, Jake and Zac Whitley

Maggie and Rocky too!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I have no idea what to say, Kristie, except that I too am saddened by your recent losses. My family's prayers are with you.

Carrie


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh Kristy - 

My heart is broken for you. Stay stong. Many Many prayers and love sent your way. 

- Dan


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

My most sincere sympathy. To have braved so much and left so young. No words can really express what you must be feeling.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Our hearts are just broken for you Kristie.

Godspeed to you Joie - you overcame so much - long may you run.

_________________________________________________________________

by Mary Frye

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie

I’m so sorry for your loss .

Reading about Joie in all your posts made me appreciate how much he contributed during his life and why you always spoke so admiringly of him.

My thoughts and prayers are with you

Tom D


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Dear Kristie;

I am sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers go out for you. 

May you find some comfort in all the support you have here at RTF.

Brevard


----------



## Michelle Love (May 31, 2007)

Kristie,

Our hearts and prayers go out to you and your family. 

I remember the first time meeting you and Joie - it was about 9 years ago at a hunt test in Fort Mill, SC. John and I spent a good part of the weekend hanging out with the two of you. 

So, so sorry for your loss.



Michelle Love


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Kristie,
We are all here for you, you are in our thoughts and Prayers. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Kristie,

So sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.

Bill Billups


----------



## mike hodge (Aug 31, 2003)

Kristie: I'm not sure what to say to soothe the heartache... I'm reallly sorry.

Mike


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Kristie,
I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time. 
Randy


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Kristie

My thoughts and prayers are added to all of the others.

KC


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Kristie,

Oh what a terriable hurt you must have! Herschel and I send our condolences.

Mary & Herschel Veitch


----------



## Marty N. (Nov 28, 2003)

Kristie
Words do not express the sadness I feel for you and your loss, if you need anything do not hesitate to ask.

Marty Newport


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Kristie

Our heartfelt condolences sent your way from the Bakers.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


Mike and Diane Baker


----------



## splashdownoutfitters (Nov 30, 2005)

....................stay Strong. Girl........jesus Has A Plan We Know Nothing About..... ...we Send Our Love From The Whole Crew Here @ Sdo....


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

I have very fond memories of the first time I met Joe when judging an HRC test. It was raining with the line down a slippery slope to the water's edge. The handler had to shoot, reload and shoot again. I was not aware of Joe's physical challenges and he never asked for any help or special treatment. He managed to handle the test and if I recall qualified the dog. But that's not the important point. Any time I hear someone whine about a bad break or other minor complaint I think of the courage that Joe exhibited and the way he faced life. He will always be remembered in my book as a good guy and one who demonstrated what was really important in our lives. 

Macy and I are very sorry for your loss. We're thinking of you Kristie.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Kristie,

You and your family are in our prayers. Draw your strength from our Lord.

Cat


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I promise to spend time in prayer for you today, and tomorrow, and for some time to come. I am so sorry for your loss. You are one of the greatest people on this board and we are blessed by your presence and insight. Just know I will be praying for you. 

Blessings


Trevor


----------



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

Kristie,
May the peace that passes understanding surround you and the strong arms of our Lord uphold you. Our thoughts & prayers are with you.
Betsy Magee


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my, Kristie, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Lesa and Marty


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Kristie,

I had to read the title 3 or 4 times to make sure I was really reading it correctly and then I didn't want to click the link to open the thread.  

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

So sorry, Kristie.


----------



## Jaydot (Mar 20, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers from Mississippi Kristie

Chip


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Kristie,

My sincere condolences and prayers for you and yours. 

Patrick


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

Kristie, 
So sorry to hear about the loss of your husband, Prayers sent from Maryland.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Dear Kristie I am writing this through my tears. I just can't understand how this could happen to you. You will be in my prayers for a long time. God Bless!


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

You are in our prayers Kristie. So sorry for your loss.

Tim


----------



## Juris (Jan 17, 2007)

Kristie, it's so unreal. I am so sorry for your loss and pain.


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Kristie,

I am very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Sincerely,
Kevin White


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

So very sorry , we send our prayers
Russ and Beryl Baker


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

So sorry for your loss! Words cannot say enough......we are praying for you and yours.

Aaron and Nichol


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Dear Kristie,

Sally and I eish to send our condolences on your tragic loss. No words could express the enormity of your loss.

Love,


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

OH Kristie, I'm so sad to hear this. so so sad...

/Paul


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Kristie,
I couldn't believe the title to this thread when I first logged in. I only met Joie the one time when Cheryl and I came to pick up Camo. But, I have admired the way he met the challenges getting his Veterinary degree. Just know that Cheryl and I are praying for you.

Buck and Cheryl


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie,

I am so sorry. I know you are a strong person with a heart of gold. 

I pray that the good lord will watch over you and yours.

I will be communicating with you directly in the near future, when you are ready. I want you to know that if there is any way that I can help you, I will. You are a very special person to so many of us and we sincerely care about you and yours.

Christopher D. Atkinson


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
I could not even imagine….Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Bug (Feb 6, 2005)

Kristie,

He is not lost, but found. Stepped over the bridge, but your grief is profound.

Take comfort in the loving arms of friends and family. And joy from the life and love you shared.

Weep my friend, for it is a time for weeping. And when this time has passed, no matter how long it last, your precious memories will bring you comfort and even happiness.


I Corinthians 15:55-57


Call if I can do ANYTHING for you.

Marty
615-594-8562


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Kristie, so very sorry to hear this. Treasure the memories, they are with you forever.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You are in our thoughts.

Anthony


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Kristie,

You and your family will be in my prayers tonight. Know that he is in God's loving arms and is at peace with the our Lord. 

Revelation 21:4 


He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away."

Margo


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Kristie,

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

My deepest sympathies, Kristie. I'm at a loss for words.

My thoughts and prayers are for you.


----------



## mrobinson (Sep 8, 2005)

Kristie,

I can not imagine your pain and sorrow! Just know that I am praying for you. With God all things can be dealt with- Lean on Him-He will never leave you! He will never put more on your plate than you can handle!!! Prayers from Mississippi!


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Kristie-
We are praying for you and your family. Our hearts are with you.

Troy, Heather, and arriving around March 8th, Baylee.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow Kristie I am so sorry. We were training and Bear called my training partner to tell him. That is more loss in one week than anyone should have. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

OMG!! How tragic Kristie. Your in our thoughts.

Angie


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Kristie.. I am so sorry to hear this devastating news. God must have needed some help taking care of all the pets up there so he called on your family. Prayers from Alaska...


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

I wish I had the words to ease your pain. I am so sorry for your loss.

todd


----------



## Dogman50 (Jun 11, 2006)

Kristie,

Georganne and I are very sorry for your loss. 

We have watched and admired Joie and your dedication to grow as dog trainers and people from the early years. 

Joie will be missed by all of us because he was class act and a shining example of the character traits so woefully missing in many of todays young people. 

He will always be there for you in your heart.

Davis and Georganne


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Hang in there Kristie, we're all praying for you.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

My condolences on your loss. I know I can't say anything to minimize your pain. Just know that Dave & I are with you through thought and prayer.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Kristie 
Sorry dosen't seem like enough. Our prayers are with you and yours.

Mac


----------



## Sharon R. (Dec 28, 2005)

Kristie, though we haven't had the opportunity to meet, please know that my heart aches for you. I read Joie's story, and he sounded like a wonderful guy. I'm sure he is having a great time with Allie and Austin. My prayers are with you now.


----------



## John Bryant (Nov 5, 2004)

Kristie,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. May you have the strength to overcome your sorrow. God and your many friends are with you.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Kristie I really don't know what to say, I could not believe my eyes when I opened up RTF this morning and saw your post. Please accept my deepest condolences and know that I am thinking of you.

Janet


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

I am so very sorry, and will be thinking of you in the following weeks.
Please let us know if there is anything we can do-


----------



## Duck Guy (Mar 1, 2005)

Kristie,

So very sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Kiley and Denyce Buettner

Larry and Sharon Buettner


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kristie

My thoughts and prayers extend to you during this terrible time of loss

Ted


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss.



Cray


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh Kristie,

I am so sorry to read of your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers. 
May the tears of your sorrow be replaced by the joy of your memories in due time

Mike


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Kristie

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Matt and Katie


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers sent to you from my family .
________
Mercury Comet


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Dear Kristie,

You are in our thoughts. Our deepest condolences to you, your family and Joie's family. Sincerely, Ann & Bob


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Kristie, 

I am so so sorry for your loss....

Know that my prayers go to you and everyone whose life was touched by your husband.

Juli


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie,

The RTF family followed Joie's aspirations and then both of your sacrifices to make them come true. This is very devastating news.

Russ & Florence


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Kristie,
I am so very sorry for your loss.

Eileen


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Kristie ...
I too could not believe the title of this thread when I opened up RTF this morning .....

Please know that there are thoughts, prayers and hugs coming your way.

Sue


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Unbelievable.....so sorry.

WRL


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Godspeed Joie.

Kristie, our prayers for you and yours.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Dear Kristie:

We met Joie only a few times but we were so impressed with him. It's ever so hard to imagine your loss. Our thoughts are with you now and in the future. 

You are such a strong Lady -- May you become all the stonger. 

May everyone become more appreciative of remaining blessings.

Fiona and Dennis


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Kristie, I know what a strong woman you are, I have always admired that.
This strength will help you to get thru your tragic loss, and your memories will always be
there to comfort you.

Take care my dear,
Janice & John


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Kristie,

You must be devastated, I'm so sorry. We don't understand the Lord's plan. But, he will take care you. You will be in my prayers.

God bless,

Tom


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers to you. God is with you, He is with us all!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't want to believe the title of the thread when I read it. 

Kristie like many others I find words so inadequate to express my sorrow for you. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss! My prayers are with you. May God be with you in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Words fail. I'm so terribly sorry.

Eric


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh my god, Kristie I am so sorry to read about your loss. I know he meant everything to you. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so sorry..


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Kristie,

We have never met only spoke briefly over the phone once but I have certainly brought your name up more than a couple of times discusssing the retreat opportunity with my wife. Late yesterday with a brief and rare walking bird boy favor provided my her, I again discussed the situation with your dog becoming ill and she recalled your name and your husbands story that we had read in the past. Well we felt awful for you when I read the news here this morning...our thoughts and prayers go out to you. 

With Sympathy and Prayers,

Ralph & Sally Ardis


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I have not been here much but I just read the news. This is one of the few times I am at a loss for words. I am truly sorry.


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

Kristie -

Like everyone else, I feel like I have been suckerpunched this morning as I read your post. How hard it must have been to even attempt to put words out on a public forum when your heart is breaking.

Clint and I are honored to have known Joie and have always admired your gameplan for life. I am so glad know that we were instrumental in getting that portrait of Austin to you for Joie's surprise and pray that he and Austin are together once again.

We love you and are thinking about you today and always.

Sherie and Clint Catledge


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Kristie,

I never met Joie - and you only a few times - but one could tell the love and admiration you had for him from the way you wrote about him. I can't imagine the sorrow you must be feeling. You are truly in our thoughts and prayers. 

Randall Gerbino


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Kristie, my heart is breaking for you. I've been learning of your plans and dreams over the last year and hope you will find the strength to regroup and carry on. I just found out about this as I have been out of town. Be strong and dont be afraid to lean on the wonderful friends you have.


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

Kristie - my sincerest condolences and sorrow for your loss. We all had great hopes for your future together now that he was back home. Joie was an inspiration to us all. He accomplished great things in the face of tremendous adversity. He endured and bested the test of life; only now to move on to bigger and better things in eternity. He will be missed. God Bless. Stuart


----------



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Kristie,

I cannot imagine what you are going through. I just want you to know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Susan


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

My sincere condolences and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Kristie,
We are so sorry for the loss of your wonderful husband. WE are praying that you and your family can get through this and find peace.
Colleen


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG Kristie!!
I am sooooooo sorry for your loss!!
Hugs and prayers to you!!
Call if you need anything!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue Kiefer


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Kristie.............I am so sorry for your loss. I do not know you, only through RTF, but I have been on here for some time and have followed Joie's and your story, I was always so impressed that you both followed your dreams and made them come true. This is a tragedy that you should lose so much....You will be in prayers. Take strength in your love and Gods love too!

With greatest sympathy,

Earlene


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

Kristie

Sending our sincere condolences; you are in our prayers.

Jeff & Claudia


----------



## Jay H. Miller (Feb 28, 2005)

You are in our thoughts and prayers...I am at a loss of words!


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

My sincerest condolences for your loss. My God provide some measure of comfort.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Kristie,

Hoping you find some peace, he's in God's hands now. What a brave man.

John
________
Yamaha Nouvo specifications


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Kristie,

Ever since Michelle called this morning, I have been trying to find the words to express how we feel about this tragic loss of Joie. There are no adequate words. Just know that we are sending you prayers and positive thoughts to help sustain your strength over the coming days and months. I'm so sorry we never got to meet Joie on our trips out to see you and the dogs, but we felt we knew him a little through you. Just know too, that his light will always shine on you and protect you, especially when you need it the most and it will bring comfort. May God be with you in your time of sorrow.

Arleen & Gregg


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Kristie,

So sorry for your loss. Only know you and Joie from RTF. But do know that the dog world has lost a valuable friend. Be strong. And may your friends at RTF help sustain you through these difficult times.

--Susan


----------



## RAY_PA (Jan 3, 2003)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Dear Kristie,
I don't know you, but have always read with interest your many posts on RTF and wished I could attend your women's retreats. I am truly sorry to learn of your beloved Joie's passing. He obviously had a great passion for life after all he had been through with his devastating illness. His courage in his recovery should be an example to all of us to strive to live our lives with that same passion and zest. My heart is breaking for you and your family because you've lost your Joie and Allie only a few days apart. As many have said about our dogs who leave us, the time is too short and we have to appreciate the time we have with them. The same is true for our human loved ones. Only God knows how long we will have them. It should be of comfort to know that Joie is with Allie and Austin, looking after them and all the other wonderful retrievers from this forum who have gone before us. I pray that the spiritual strength garnered from your family, close friends and the many who care about you on this forum, will help you through this very difficult time. 

God bless,
Gretchen


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Kristie,

My sincerest condolences on the loss of your husband. In time may you find peace and comfort in the memories of your time together.

Norene S.


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

Kristie,
Don't know what to say other than my heart goes out to you and you are in my prayers


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Kristi, please accept our deepest sympathy at your tragic loss. Our prayers and thoughts are with you.

Cleo & Bill Watson


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You have my condolences and prayers!!!!


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

Kristie,

There are no words to express our sorrow for you. Both you and Joie were so fortunate to have found and loved each other. How sad that grief is the price we all must pay for love.

Our condolences

Tom & Joni Simpson


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Kristie,

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time. I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss.

Janet Kimbrough


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Kristie...I am so very, very sorry ....

Prayers and hugs....

Judy


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie, You are in my prayers. My deepest sympathy on your loss. I feel like I know you both from all the posts here on the Fuge........We are extended family......Hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Dear Kristie,It was with great sorrow that we heard of your loss. Joey has been a true survivor and lover of animals as well as a friend to all who knew him.We will miss him and our hearts go out to you.

Ralph and Nancy Brooks


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Kristie - I have spoken with you at hunt tests before and hope to someday make your acquaintance. My heart is breaking for you - please know that you are in my prayers and the prayers of my class (the heartfelt prayers of children are especially heard). Please feel our love through these dark days and know that we are so, so sorry for your loss. 

May his soul and the souls of the faithful departed through the mercy of God rest in peace.

Paula Harris, the Pigadores and the AWS
My 4th graders and 7th graders


----------



## ddannewitz (Nov 6, 2007)

Kristie,

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Kristie, I did not know your husband but Im sure he was a wonderful man and will be missed by all. Im so sorry that you are going through this difficult time. May God Bless you and guide you.
Sandy&Gunner Culp


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Dear Kristie,

My sincerest condolences on the loss of Joie.

Keeping you both in my prayers,

Nancy


Nancy Clinchy
Bridgeton Goldens est. 1974
Home of CH***OTCH MACH TDX MH goldens


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Our heartfelt condolances on your loss. Our prayers are with you always at this time of sorrow.
God Bless.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie - Like everybody else words can not express the sorrow I feel for you and Joie's family at this time. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. You just have to believe that Joie is in a better place and you will get thru this.

Again, I am so sorry.

Andy


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I've started to reply to this thread four times, and there are just not words that are appropriate. I'm so sorry.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Words fail...I am so sorry to hear of your tragic and untimely loss.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I have no other words than I am sorry. Jim


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Kristie..

When I read this I have to admit.......I teared up and have a huge lump in my throat..

I am so so very sorry....Joie was a great MAN!!!! 

I REALLY hate that you have to go thru this much heart ache...

I wish I were close enough to give you a BIG hug.

I want you to know you and Joie are in my thoughts and prayers!!!!

your friend,
Henry
________
Cronos


----------



## rmellaw (May 18, 2005)

I am so sorry. I lost someone very special to me in May and the shock takes a while to wear off. I won't tell you it will be ok. But I will say you learn how to deal with it. It will get easier. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Kristie,

My sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved husband.
My the Good Lord be with you and your during this very trying time.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

May he rest in peace.

Jerry


----------



## LabsNGoldens (Mar 8, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss Kristy.

Godspeed and prayers from Charleston SC to you.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't know what to say other than I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Though we have never met I have enjoyed your posts. I am very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## carolp (Nov 23, 2004)

Kristie, my heart is breaking for you. I was very much in awe of Joie's accomplishments. He was so happy being a veterinarian. He had a great sense of humor and I loved to hear him chuckle at his own quips. Both of you have helped me so much, I wish there was something I could do for you. He will be greatly missed.
If there is anything I can do, please let me know.

Carol


----------



## salty1214 (Jun 9, 2003)

Kristie,

From the first day I met Joe and he told me about his goals to become a vet I knew he was a special person. I am still in shock about his passing but we all know he is in a great place and will be looking down on us always.

My deepest sympathy,
Fred Collins and Family


----------



## code3retrievers (Jan 7, 2003)

Kristie,

I feel that I know you well even though we have never met. I have followed your successes as well as read what your husband has accomplished over the past several years, through your posts.

God bless you and your family as you go through this difficult time. I think you can tell that your family here at RTF is by your side and if you should need anything feel free to ask of any of us.

Take care and god bless,

John Abramson


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Dear Kristie,

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

David Barrow


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Dear Kristie,

I stare at the blinking cursor and nothing seems appropriate or even mildly suffcient. You are in our thoughts and hearts.

Always, Rick


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

A truly remarkable man. I'm so sorry for your loss......pete


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Having experienced loss of loved ones I can certainly relate to your pain and my heart goes out to you in your loss. I will pray for you and your family, may God be with you through this time.


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

My deepest sympathies, condolences and prayers go out to you Kristie.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Drew Good


----------



## Rosemary Westling (Jun 13, 2006)

Dear Kristie,

I am so sorry for your loss.

When I was young my parents died. I was devastated, stunned and choking with sorrow.
I came to learn a few things that I hope will bring you some comfort.
First, time will ease the pain. You will not always feel this bad. You will find after time passes that there will be one second that you don't think of Joie, then two seconds, then one minute and so on. Pain will not be the the first thing you feel when you wake up and the last thing you feel before sleep. You will feel better.

I took great comfort in the kindness of people. Everybody has a story. People turly share you pain. Complete strangers would share their story and assure me it would get better.

I also believe Joie would want you to live life to it's fullest. My mom looks out for me and I try to make her proud. I will be reunited with my mom some day and want to share my successes and good deeds with her.

With deep sympathy,
Rosemary Westling


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Kristie,
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time!
I am very sorry for your tremendous loss.

Amy Avery


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

We're sorry for your loss. 
Can't even imagine.
May God grant you the strength for this.


Thoughts and Prayers from,

John & Kathy Baitinger


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Krisite,
May God be with you and your family during this hard time. Sending our thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Kristie

I'm sorry is inadequate. You are in my prayers. 

Carol


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Kristie, our deepest heart felt sympathy. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. 

Dale


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Kristie,

We are so very sorry to hear of your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you!

Dan and Missy Heard


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss

My your faith be your comfort

Wayne and Anne


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I, like the rest, am sitting here in stunned disbelief. Kristie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I don't have adequate words so I will borrow from another:


_Lament me not, but sing songs of youth and joy;_
_Shed not tears upon me, but sing of harvest and the winepress;_
_Utter no sigh of agony, but draw upon my face with your_
_Finger the symbol of Love and Joy._

_Disturb not the air's tranquility with chanting and requiems, _
_But let your hearts sing with me the song of Eternal Life;_
_Mourn me not with apparel of black,_
_But dress in colour and rejoice with me;_

_Talk not of my departure with sighs in your hearts;_
_Close your eyes and you will see me with you forevermore.


- Kahlil Gibran
_


----------



## Heelsit (Nov 7, 2007)

Kristie
I was so shocked when Michelle called this morning, I just couldn't respond to her.
I still don't know what to say...
I have been praying for you today.
Ken and Jackie Gilbert


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

Kristy, I am SO very sorry for what has happened. I will call you later.

All My Love,

LeAnne


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Kristie, So sorry for your loss


----------



## wallyk (Nov 13, 2003)

Kristie,

OMG I am truly sorry for you and Joie that you did not have more time together. May your memories give you strength at this time. May GOD bless and give you strength.

WALLY, GINGER, PEACHES and ROCKY


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Kristie,

Such an unexpected shock. 

You have my sincere condolences.


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Kristie,

So sorry for your tragic loss, you and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

Kristie,

There are no words in any language that would be enough. The most that I can say to you and your family is that my family and I send our heartfelt prayers and condolences in this trying time. 


Cory


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh gosh, I'm so very sorry. You have my prayers and deepest sympathies. Please speak up if there is anything anyone can do to help you in this terribly difficult time.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm so terribly sorry Kristie. God bless.


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

prayers are being sent from louisiana for you and your family, Kristie.


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Kristie.
So sorry to read this, will be praying for you in the weeks to come.

Art


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Krisitie...I am so so very sorry. I cannot imagine the pain in your heart. Have faith and be strong!When, you lose your husband you lose more than your man. You lose your best friend and partner for life. Which he will always be. You can still talk to him anytime you need to. Your group of angels are now stronger. I can't even imagine. Have faith hun and it will all be ok. The days will be there where you don't want to do anything...be tough and troop on through them. Again we are so sorry. You are in our thoughts and prayers.
Love,
Sheree And Eric


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Kristie,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my sincere condolences.

Corrine Clavey


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Kristie: I cannot even fathom your loss. My prayers are sent to you.
Suzanne B


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

Kristie - only know you from this forum but sincere sympathy from across the Pacific - a dreadful thing to happen. Prue


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow.. I feel horrible. I ignored that post for a day or so not knowing who it was, just thinking he was another vet. When I opened it, all i could think of is how i would feel if i lost my gf. I can't even imagine the feelings you have feeling. My prayers go out to you. Stay strong.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie, 
I read this post this morning and couldn't respond. I must have read it 3 or 4 times thinking it had to be a mistake. I just sat here with tears welling up in my eyes. 
I have thought about you all day. I have prayed for God to give you the strength you need to get through this. I can't imagine the pain you are feeling and I can't find any words to express how sad I am for you.
God Bless.


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss Kristie 
R.I.P. Joie

Wayne


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Kristie,

At this time it's only natural to grieve, and your many friends grieve with you. Great personal loss is a singular sadness, especially in the loss of someone so young and so special.

It will be a bit later that the time will come when you can look back and fully rejoice in the time God allowed you to have together. It was a gift - he was a gift. But in this life such gifts have an unkown time limit. I know you will ever be grateful for the time you had.

May you be blessed with peace and comfort, and a knowledge that this isn't all there is.

Evan


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. Rejoice in the time you had. Make this time a celebration of his life and that time. The entire Tennessee crew is praying for you.

Jimmy


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

What a terrible tragedy for you, Kristie. I came to know you through WRC, RTF, and then finally met you at a Lardy seminar. You are an incredible woman, and I know that you will overcome this. My prayers are with you.

Tammy Bell


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

I, too, am at a loss for words, so sorry. May God welcome him with open arms, and may God give you the strength to get through the tough times ahead as your and your family grieve. Praying for you, Maria


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Kristie:

There are no words to tell you how sorry I am. Although I never met Joie he sounded like an amazing guy. His courage and strength whrough amazing adversity is an inspiration to us all.

I'm so sorry.

John
________
Ipad Accessories


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Kristie

We remember Joie as a handler at a workshop in Wisconsin. At the first one you came to he was the handler and you observed. There is a picture of him on the web site in the general information section of the workshops. 

Mike told the participants that Joie did a better job of holding and juggling the transmitter and heeling stick and leash with his disabled hands than most people did with normal hands. 

Joie was great with dogs and an asset to the sport.

He will be missed.

Our warm thoughts are with you.

Marilyn for 
the Mike Lardy Retriever Workshops


----------



## sdlabman (Mar 10, 2004)

Kristie,

I am so deeply sorry for your loss.

We are praying for you and yours....




Koby Mahrt


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Kristie,

I am so sorry for your loss. Joie was a inspiration to many, and he will be sorely missed.

Just as you have been there for me in the past, I am here for you if you need me.

Your friend,
J. Paul


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Kristie,

We are very sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family. 

Paul and Dee Lance


----------



## Sarah Wonnell (Nov 7, 2007)

Kristie;
It was so great to see you at the National - and to hear of what Joie wanted to specialize in ............. then last night to hear about Joie........ 

Our love and prayers are with you, and if you need anything, please let Doc and I know. 
Sarah and Doc


----------



## LEW (May 11, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Such a tragedy.
Can't even imagine.
May God grant you the strength for this.


----------



## caesarlabrador (Jun 26, 2006)

Kristie, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Joie. I have always enjoyed reading your posts with the obvious love you have for him. Prayers are sent your way.

Danielle


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Kristie,
This is so sad. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Kristie,

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news and so sad for you to lose both a treasured dog and a husband so close together. I will never forget the terrible day my father told me he had less than a month to live only to go home and have my beloved dog die in my arms that same day. As my father predicted he was gone within the month. It was a very hard time and I will always miss them but I can tell you that the sorrow diminishes with time and I feel the strength of their love each and every day.

Laura


----------



## swqasue (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear Kristie,

My heart is broken with the news of your loss, Joie's passing. Having spent time with you and Joie I can say that I never known two people who loved each other so much and who enjoyed each other as much as the two of you. In our private talks, Joie shared with me how proud he was of you and how much he cared about you. He was a many faceted man. One who was challenged throughout his life in many ways, but he stood up the challenges and roadblocks and rolled through them. His sensitivity and humor were unique and always present. He was a stongly spiritual man who trusted in God. He was special, he was my role model and is and always will be my hero!

I love you guys,

Sue Schwab

May the Angels lead him into paradise; may the martyrs greet him at his arrival and lead him into the holy city, Jerusalem.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Kristie:

24 pages of posts is a testament to the Retriever Communities heartfelt condolences to you on the loss of your beloved Joie.

During the night he was accompanied by a legion of angels and welcomed into the Kingdom of Heaven. I believe with conviction that he was greeted by members of your family who went before him. In a world of cliches this one remains true...he is in a better place.

Nancy and I send our deepest sympathies.

Tim


----------



## The Wojo's (Jan 28, 2006)

Unbelievable.....so sorry for you Kristie. You are always so willing to help others out I wish there was more I could do for you.

Michele


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Kristie,
I'm so very sorry to hear of Joie's passing -- my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Kristie, I'm so very sorry. I thought losing a dog has to be tough, but I can't even begin to imagine losing a dog and a husband in so short a time. My heart is truly breaking for you. When it rains, it truly pours. I hope God will see fit to give you more happiness in the future. My prayers are with you and your family at this most difficult time.


----------



## Sue (Feb 17, 2003)

Kristie, I am so so sorry.....and so shocked......I know how Joie was not only your husband but your very best friend...you two just seemed so happy together.....I just don't know what to say, other than that you are in my thoughts and prayers...Love, Sue Shaw


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Kristie, I am very sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what a terrible blow this is. I never met Joie, but I had heard glowing things and he was obviously an inspiration to many. Thinking of God's promises, my thoughts turn to the fact that there are no health problems in Heaven and no need for wheelchairs... May God hold you in the palm of His hand.

Phillip


----------



## lvieau (Feb 8, 2004)

Kristie, That is unbelievable. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Kristie,

While I have never met you or Joie, I feel I somewhat know you from your posts here on the forum. Mere words cannot express how shocked and deeply saddened at your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

Kristie,
There are just no words to tell you how very sorry I am for you. Just know that there are people who care and don't be afraid to ask for help if you need it. Thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Kristie:

My sincere sympathy to you for your loss. Prayers being sent your way.

Paula Richard


----------



## moose203 (May 2, 2007)

like many here i only know of you and Joie from the RTF it is clear from reading about him through your post he was a good man, i am so sorry for your loss

with sympathy, Jason Bowers


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Kristie,

Thoughts and Prayers from here! I appologize for not posting before.


God Bless you and your family,


Richard


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

My most sincere condolences. You and your family will remain in my prayers.
Josh Davis


----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)

Terrible news. I read the article about Joie. Sounds like he made his mark on many others. You and your family will be in our prayers.
Damon


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Kristie, I don't even know what to say. I am so sorry. You know if you need anything, please feel free to contact me. You have a whole lot of friends here at RTF; don't hesitate to contact any of us if we can help you with anything at all. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Kristie,
Words cannot begin to express how sorry David and I were when we heard about Joie. I can't even imagine what you are going through. If we can do anything at all to help you, please do not hesitate to call. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.

David and Jenette Samoray
Shadylake Kennels


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Kristie

I am so very sorry. I had to re-read the thread title several times and even then it just didnt fully register. I remember meeting you & Joie at a Mike Lardy Workshop. I was so impressed and inspired by Joie--he made a real impression that I still hold today. It is so terribly unfair for you to have lost him so soon, especially after just finishing Vet school. No words seem right, just know you are truly in my thoughts.

Teri Jakob


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

You all do not know how much this thread has helped me the last two days. The pain of Joie's death is just unbearable. I fight the pain so I can have conversations without crying and then I try to talk and common words can't be recalled to form complete sentences. It's amazing and frustrating. It just hurts so badly.

But coming on here and reading the threads is incredible therapy. And the guestbook over at the funeral site (if you haven't signed it, please do, it means SO much and will be printed out for us by the funeral home -- http://www.martin-hightower.com/ and you'll see him listed in the obituaries section).

The sweetest thing is how many people I DO NOT know that were touched by Joie. It's just incredible. I don't think he had any idea. And he had so much more to give.

I understand what they say when they say "take it day by day" because the first couple of days, you're just blank. And then today, things start popping in your head like plans and things you wanted to do that are just now gone. We wanted so badly to have children, but were waiting until we were settled and stable. And that would have hopefully been here shortly... The clinic was building a new 6000 sq ft facility and he was SO excited about that. They were going to make a few special accomodations for him in the event he would have at some point worked out of his wheelchair... But no.

I will say that Joie fulfilled so many of his dreams. And if he had to go, I'm glad he went after he completed school, which he physically fought so hard to do. It makes me wonder if his body was just too tired and he didn't want to admit it. He was doing great at the clinic, but the last few months had been hard related to pain management and just his general health. We were both trying to figure out what we could do to get him feeling better, but I wonder if there wasn't just something "going wrong" the entire time. I just can't stand it. 

We were scheduled for several doctor's appointments this week, one the morning after he passed away, to get started on investigating why he was feeling the way he was and having trouble physically. We were a day late and a dollar short on that one and I'm just devastated. 

I would do anything to have him back. I'm second guessing everything we did and why I didn't fight harder for earlier appointments after I explained to the offices some of the bad experiences we'd had the last few months related to his health. It makes me angry... But this is normal, I know.

I'm sorry to ramble and I know you guys don't mind and I'm so thankful for everyone. I can't tell you how many folks have offered to "wash kennels and feed dogs". It was funny as my friends were doing their "telethon" to call everyone. It means a lot to me. I don't know what I would do without the "power of the internet". I have made more friends and acquaintences on here than I could ever imagine. The support that has been given in times of need to both me and others is immeasurable. And, while I don't want to be a "downer" or someone looking for sympathy by posting that my husband passed away, I know that you all would understand and reply and bring warmth to my heart and spirit that's so badly needed right now.

I have been telling folks that even though I'm surrounded by friends and family whom I love deeply, I am so lonely. Joie and I shared everything (according to some folks "too much"). There was nothing we were afraid to share with each other -- sometimes to our detriment, but always to the depth of love that we shared for each other, because we were that close. It's just so hard not to have my "other half" here to even just be with, never mind talk to or hug or anything. I would never wish this on anyone. 

Please hug your spouses, make up for any fights, do something special for them tonight or tomorrow in memory of Joie. Not to be cliche, but you really do never know when that special person will be gone from this earth. He and I took our marriage very seriously and were in it for the long haul, no matter what. We had planned to grow old together. I just wish we'd had the chance to do that.

Thank you all again. Thanks for letting me carry on. You are all my family. I love you all very much and feel blessed to be a part of this community. Please keep me and the rest of Joie's family and friends in your prayers. The next two days are going to be very difficult.

Sincerely,
Kristie


----------



## ttungland (Nov 15, 2005)

Kristie - I will say lots of prayers for you and your family. I just cant imagine...

Teri Jo
South Dakota


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Hey Kristie,

The loss of Joie has hit me like a ton of bricks.  I've made it a point to stop whatever I'm doing when Will gets home from work to give him a hug. I'll admit that yesterday when he got home and I went over to meet him at his truck, grabbed him and gave him a heartfelt hug, he kinda looked at me and asked "What's up?" I told him about Joie and how his passing has made me realize we can't count on "tomorrow". 

I've talked to several people over the past few days and heard so many times about what a strong woman you are......but you and I both know that, no matter how "strong" we might appear on the outside, there are times we need someone to be there for us. You and Joie had a special bond; you knew each other inside and out.....draw on that strength over the next few days.

And, when you're feel down and wondering how you'll ever get through this, give one of us a call.....we'll be there for you.

Hugs,
Vicky


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Kristie,

You know, I can't think of Joie without laughing and grinning, but I know he wouldn't want it any other way. He was always capable of multiplying my already fun loving mood with his infectious smile and attitude. 

Joie was the kind of guy that, once he'd put his mind to it, you got out of his way. I know I never had the chance to tell him, but I was always so very impressed by his accomplishments. He did things that people without adversity wouldn't even dare to attempt, and he conquered.

I wish I could be there Friday. However, you will continue to receive my prayers long after Friday has come and gone. Take comfort in all of the people posting here that are praying for you. It's said that what we do for others lives on for eternity. Looking at this page I can see how much Joie impacted the lives around him. I hope you are able to take the words these people are writing, carry them in your heart, and hear them in the quietness of your soul. 

Thank you so much for being Joie's soulmate. You made a strong man stronger.

With Love,
Crockett


----------



## MNretriever (Dec 16, 2006)

Thoughts and many many prayers are with you Kristie, I am so sorry for your loss.......

Jason


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Kristie-
We, RTF, are praying for you. Our hearts are with you.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Kristie,

Like others I'm reacting in shock and disbelief and helplessness that your sorrow must be beyond our reach. As little contact as you and I have had, your love for Joie and your celebration of life together have been tangible and inspiring. They were evident the first time we met--we were in Atlanta or somewhere watching him handle a dog, and we were talking and you told me you were engaged. It has shone in your posts here, and in the way you conduct yourself in person. I have always admired both of you for that, and been happy for you not just that you found each other, but that you were both the kind of strong, giving people to MAKE a great life together.

I wish you comfort and strength. I wish I could send more than just my good will. I wish that in the long term you will find yourself able to hold the gifts of your marriage to Joie, as part of yourself throughout life.

My love to you,

Amy


----------



## OhStacy (Oct 18, 2007)

Kristie, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

So many have said it so much better than I ever could. I remember the the thread about your husband Joie graduating vet school and thinking "man, what an accomplishment!" Then reading his story made me realize what a bigger than life person he must have been. A tragedy... absolute tragedy. There are really no words, but 27 pages later we're all still trying. Your special people. Comfort to you and Godspeed to Joie.

Danny


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Kristie, I read a learn alot from your posts I am sorry for your loss!! Kevin


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Kristie, May you allow yourself to grieve as you must and do what you need to do to take care of *you* during this time. 

I did not know Joie, but wish I had. I only knew him through what you had posted here and it was was obvious that you adored him. His life seemed to have touched so many and his will to conquer physical adversity showed strength that few have.

Godspeed Joie.

Moira


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

its been a long time since i logged in,

Kristie, I am sorry for your loss, my heart and prayer goes out to you in your time of need. I pray God comforts you

...but though our outward man perish, yet the inward man is renewed day by day
2 corinthians 4:16

may he be rembered for all the good he has done


----------



## nancy widney (Nov 9, 2007)

Kristie,

Just a note to let you know Im thinking about you. I know you are hurting, and have many more questions than answers. 

I have read so many messages from friends far and near in this forum. What a tribute to Joie. One thing I will add; we all know how Joie struggled to beat the odds to follow his dream, but Kristie, he did not do it alone. You made that opportunity available for him. You worked so hard keeping things progressing in your (his and yours) business. You gave him his freedom to study in St Kitts and Illinois. Not many women would have sacrificed the way you did for their husbands.

You have never complained about the pressures of your work. You always, ALWAYS have kept a positive attitude. Joie knew you were a huge part of his success. You were the fingers he did not have. You were the legs he lost. You were his backbone when he was weary. You set an example of what a dedicated marriage is all about.

I love you Kristie, and respect all that you have stood for in your marriage and business. I know Joie realized he was fortunate to have you in his life and proud of the way you loved him and encouraged him. You helped him to have his life. God bless you.

We will miss Joie. He demonstrated how we all should live... did not burden himself with excuses, but rather looked for opportunities. I have been blessed to know him, to know you.

Cooper's Keeper


----------



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

Kristie,

I'm so sorry for your loss. You're in my prayers.

mary bizub


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Kristie- I'm so very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts. M. Katie


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Kristie, sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Kristie - I have been out of town and just learned of this. You have my sincerest condolences. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Don


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Kristie,

I am so,so sorry for your loss. I only knew of Joie through your posts,, His life had an impact on those that knew him personally and those who only knew him through the eyes of a loving wife via this forum.

His life reminded me of how hard work and bruite determination will get you where you want to be,, no matter what the obstacles mental or physical. And when two people nurture and care for each other and support each others goal then that magnifies their success and happiness way beyond ones imagination. 

Your life reflects the impact his life made on others
Your are an awsome woman with a heart of gold.

You are in my thoughts and prayers. And I know that God has already given you the strenghth to endure

Pete Eromenok


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

http://www.ajc.com/search/content/metro/obits/stories/2007/11/09/wilder_1109.html

*Joie Wilder, lived life to fullest despite disease's physical toll*

By KAY POWELL
Published on: 11/09/07 
Joie Wilder was given a 5 percent chance of surviving bacterial meningitis. He took it.
It was 1993. He was 19, a robust, 260-pound athlete attending West Georgia College when he contracted the virulent disease that put him in a coma and shut down his organs.
​File photo
(ENLARGE)​*Veterinarian Joie Wilder*, shown practicing shot put when he was 21, continued to live an active life after bacterial meningitis robbed him of muscle, fingers, and eventually, his feet. 

He emerged from the coma and struggled to recover. Bit by bit, the disease took his body. Four fingers on his left hand were amputated at the knuckle. Only the thumb and little finger could be saved on his right hand. Portions of his feet had to be removed and replaced with muscles from his back, abdomen and leg. After 10 operations to save his feet, he told doctors to amputate. They took his left leg below the knee and his right foot above the ankle.
He got on with life. He graduated from college and learned to train dogs. He re-trained himself to go hunting and deep sea fishing and to compete in the Paralympics. He fell in love with his wife, Kristie Wilder of Temple. He became a veterinarian.
"He was busy hunting, training dogs and being in love," said his grandmother, Sue Parks of Temple. "He was mostly just trying to live."
The funeral for Dr. Joseph "Joie" Henry Wilder Jr., 34, is 3 p.m. today at Martin & Hightower Heritage Chapel. He died Tuesday at his Temple residence. No foul play is suspected and results of the autopsy are pending, according to the Carroll County coroner's office.
When Dr. Wilder — who pronounced his name as "Joey" — was ready to return to college, he wanted to train his Labrador retriever as an assistance dog. He turned to Chuck Macklin of Gainesville, became fascinated by his work and took up dog training himself. Through Mr. Macklin, he met Terry Fowler of Social Circle.
When his new friends talked about a duck hunting trip to Arkansas, Dr. Wilder asked if he, with his disability, could participate. Mr. Macklin trained him to shoot clay targets using an unorthodox hold and gloves modified by Dr. Wilder's grandmother. His friends maneuvered him and his wheelchair into the camp and into the water to hunt.
"Joie shot his limit of mallards every day," Mr. Macklin said. "There was whooping and hollering and celebration" when he shot his first duck. "It was like we were on a team that just won the Super Bowl."
His legs were amputated after that hunting trip. Typical of his self-deprecating sense of humor, Dr. Wilder told his friends, "Next hunting trip, I won't have cold feet and y'all will," his grandmother said.
When Dr. Wilder decided to compete in the Paralympics in shot put, Mr. Macklin and Mr. Fowler jumped into action again. They scoured second-hand shops for used shot, coached him in techniques to compensate for his harvested muscles and missing limbs, and anchored his wheelchair so he wouldn't fall out when he put the shot.
At his first competition, though other athletes had custom wheelchairs, Dr. Wilder and friends were not discouraged because he had been throwing well in training. His very first put, Dr. Wilder broke the world record in his class.
"Joie owned the world record for five or 10 minutes there," Mr. Macklin said. It was surpassed a few puts later.
"Joie just became more and more positive and more and more empowered," he said.
Inspired by his newfound confidence, Dr. Wilder secretly nominated his grandmother for a trip to Hawaii. She won. He surprised his girlfriend by proposing to her on an airplane flight after a setup by the pilot. She said yes.
They had fallen in love over the telephone before they met in person. "He had the most beautiful voice, very deep and sweet. We spent a lot of time on the phone laughing. I could tell from the phone calls the passion he had for life," his wife said.
She ran their Waterdog Kennels to support him through veterinary school. He recently had taken a job with a Carrollton vet hospital.
"He was advancing with his life," Mr. Fowler said. "He championed his life."
Other survivors include his mother and stepfather, Joyce and Ronald Finch of Temple; a half sister, Amanda Finch of Temple; a half brother, Samuel Finch of Temple; and his grandfather, Rudolph Parks of Reynolds.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

Kristie,I am truely sorry for your loss.I know only of your husband from the wonderful posts on this forum.From reading his biography,I realize he was a true Champion Of Men.

Heartfelt regards from Canada.

Bryan.


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Kristie,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this time of sorrow and need. 

Dave and Marlene Baty


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I had a long talk with Kristie today. She's holding up as best as possible and is already seeing so many "blessings" as a result of circumstances and events prior to and now after Joie's death. I'm hoping that she will post the eulogy she wrote for Joie's funeral service. There was a video compiled for Joie's life....from infant to just before he passed away. Perhaps she'll be able to share that with us (maybe through youtube?) also.

Her Dad is going to be staying with her for a while and she has some very good friends that live close by that are standing by her. She told me that she is so grateful and thankful for the posts on RTF and those on the Guestbook on the funeral home's website. http://www.martin-hightower.com/sitemaker/sites/martin0/obit.cgi?user=joseph-wilder She asked that I tell all of you how much she appreciates your prayers, thoughts and concern.

I'm sure she'll be back on RTF when she is ready. Meantime, please keep her and their families in your thoughts and prayers.

Vicky


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Just got back from Vacation to read this...Kristie, thoughts and prayers are sent.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Kristie,

You are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Joie sounded like a wonderful soul, that took every obstacle that life threw at him. Just hope I could overcome half of what he did, and keep the outlook on life as I have heard you say he did. I had great respect and admiration for him, as well as you. His story always made me look at these two back surgeries as a muscle pull. 

Godspeed Joie.

Tim, Shannon, Evan and Lillian Thurby


----------



## awesmlab (Nov 13, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I've enjoyed the years of hearing you write about Joie and what a wonderful, inspirational man he was. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Joie's eulogy - Thank you so much for posting this on the banner. Through tears running down my face, I felt inspired by the message he sent by living such an exemplary life. 

We only have one physical body, and when things go wrong, you can go on with your life's plan -or not. You can make your life and those around you miserable with complaints -or not. You can choose to use that as an excuse not to succeed -or not. You can succomb to the limitations and choose not to move on-or not. Joie was and "or not" kind of a guy.

I have been dealing with some health things over the past year and a half and have faced some challenges and hopefully have done it gracefully, but hearing his story makes me realize I have many things to learn -and will.

I can't take away your pain but know you have suffered a tremendous loss. I wish I could do more.

Best to you in this time and my prayers are with you,
Moira Sheehan


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Kristie,

We are so sorry for your loss and know your heart is heavy right now.

Know that there are many people around you that love and care for you and your family and you are not alone in this. Draw strength from them and lean on them as well as God during this time... don't try to "cope" alone.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Keith


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Kristie,

You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Kristie,

My deepest sympathies for you and Joie's family. Joie has gone home with our Lord. Lean on God he will guide you through this one step at a time. I am so sorry. My prayers are with with you, please know we are here and care so very much for you.

Kitlyn


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.

Wilson


----------

